# BMC CX01 Cross Machine?



## sfbikerider

Anyone have any comments on the BMC CX01 Cross Machine?

I am an MTB rider looking to get into racing CX this year. I've also been checking out the Salsa Las Cruces, Felt FX1, Empella Bonfire SL, and Louis Garneau Steeple X.

I'll also be using this bike to train in the off season for the MTB season as well as try to keep up with my roadie friends.


----------



## kannas

gee $1600 on a cross frame that will last 2-3 full race seasons. Ouch.
Hmm for 1600 +/- ea. I have built/ purchased:
pinarello opera w/ record carbon 9
orbea 'cross w/ mix campy 9 and ti fork (see the pic)
colnago 'cross w/ mix campy 9 and alpha Q fork


----------



## ndbike

Not only is it expensive but the frame design looks like it will dig into your shoulder in a very uncomfortable way when carrying it.


----------



## TOZOVR

I can't really see why it would hurt more or less than any other bike out there. I end up shouldering my JtS often and while it's not the most comfy thing in the whole world, neither is cyclocross...

It looks sexy as hell, but $1600 is some serious cake.


----------



## ndbike

My mistake. For some reason I thought the cross frame was similar to the new road frames. If it was then I would say it could be a problem. The CX frame based on the old BMC road bikes probably won't be too much more uncomfortable than any other. However, at that price, you could buy two frames, two good forks and some nice wheels of any other brand. Too expensive for me for CX.


----------



## TOZOVR

ndbike said:


> My mistake. For some reason I thought the cross frame was similar to the new road frames. If it was then I would say it could be a problem. The CX frame based on the old BMC road bikes probably won't be too much more uncomfortable than any other. However, at that price, you could buy two frames, two good forks and some nice wheels of any other brand. Too expensive for me for CX.


If I had $1600 to spend on a cross fame and fork...oh wait, I have a wife...forget that fantasy LOL


----------



## kannas

*proper technique for shouldering*

Arnt you supposed to shoulder on the front half of the top tube, a) wrap you arm around the headtube for a slick euro style or b) under the downtube and catch the drop on the bar?
You lose 2 'cross points.




ndbike said:


> My mistake. For some reason I thought the cross frame was similar to the new road frames. If it was then I would say it could be a problem. The CX frame based on the old BMC road bikes probably won't be too much more uncomfortable than any other. However, at that price, you could buy two frames, two good forks and some nice wheels of any other brand. Too expensive for me for CX.


----------



## ndbike

Yes, that is the idea but when you pick it up, your shoulder has to go through the more open part of the frame first. Then you pull it into your chest and you are toward the front of the frame. If the open part of the frame was reduced the way the BMC road frame is designed, that would make it much more difficult. Curious though that Bianchi and a few other frame cx frame makers are flattening the underside of the top tube as it meets the seat tube for as they say "comfort". I guess I'm starting the season with -2 points, but that's ok I'll get them back real quick once the racing starts.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*iffin it were me..*

and it aint; I wouldn't spend that much scrill on a BMC, However, a custom Ti DeSalvo or Kish would easily take my money.


----------



## jeremyb

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> and it aint; I wouldn't spend that much scrill on a BMC, However, a custom Ti DeSalvo or Kish would easily take my money.



I agree about the Ti desalvo! those are sweet.


----------



## Gripped

jeremyb said:


> I agree about the Ti desalvo! those are sweet.


Nice bikes at a nice price. For custom Ti, they are hard to beat. I get to see a few around the races here in the Portland area.


----------



## synnevs

I don't think the BMC would be all bad....light frame, a full carbon fork and post. The fork alone is around 450 retail and one of the best out there. I don't think 1600 is the MSRP on that frame either. It should be around 1500. The other frames that you mentioned are all decent frames and some sell for around 1000...for another $500 you are getting a better frame/fork in many ways.


----------



## radioflyer

Mike DiSalvo lives just down the road from me, and while I don't *sniff sniff* have one of his 'cross frames, I do have a custom Ti road frame he built me, and the thing is incredibly sweet. I've got quite a few friends on DiSalvo 'cross bikes now, and they all (without exception) LOVE them. Totally worth it.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*thanks guys,*

yur killin me, just what I wanted to hear: more props for DeSalvo, it's bad enough I have to suffer through seeing his bikes at the CrossCrusade without ya'all telling me how nice they are. :mad2: I want a Ti DeSalvo Cross bike! :cryin:


----------

